# Crochet stitch



## knyghtmare

I was going through my PMs now that we have a new forum format and saw that a lot of people had questions about a stitch pattern I used for a couple of my afghans.

I thought I would post my pics again and some links that have similar stitches

Kim

Links for the pattern I used (the bernat ravelry link) and some similar stitches

http://www.mypicot.com/1016.html

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/afghan-3663


----------



## T.Raj

Very pretty, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sorlenna

Oh, that really jogged my memory! Thanks for that--I made one using that stitch with the outline in black and the rest bright scraps, and it came out something like a "stained glass" effect. It is a great stitch pattern, and yours looks great!


----------



## MKDesigner

Those are all lovely!! Thank you for posting the links to the patterns.
Marge


----------



## kdpa07734

Beautiful, thank you for sharing the links.


----------



## Grandma11

Very pretty. Thanks


----------



## dragonswing

I love the first stitch pic. Love loopy bobbles!


----------



## Dorise

What stitches did you use, Thanks


----------



## knyghtmare

it is just a combination of sc, hdc, dc, trc and a spike stitch. It is very easy to do


----------



## Dorise

I have crocheted for years and never heard of a SPIKE st. Please tell me what that is.
Dorise
Be Well and HAPPY


----------



## knyghtmare

When you do a stitch into the row below. I think there is more than one name for that stitch


----------



## Dorise

Thanks!! I don't think we called it that.


----------



## TracyHPrice

What kind of yarn was used to make the top picture.


----------

